# Nazan Eckes - Hochzeit im Sommer?



## Claudia (11 Mai 2012)

*Endlich sagt sie „Ja"! Die schöne TV-Moderatorin Nazan Eckes (36) will ihren Liebsten Julian Khol (31) heiraten. Es soll eine romantische Sommerhochzeit im kleinen Kreis werden.*

Die Feier soll im Juni in Florenz stattfinden, berichtet der „Express“. Die „RTL-Explosiv“-Moderatorin und ihr Zukünftiger haben angeblich schon erste Einladungskarten verschickt. Darauf sollen die Worte „Save the Date – for Nazan und Julian“ zu lesen sein.
Nur ihre engsten Freunde seien eingeladen. Gefeiert werde mit einer Party nach der Trauung und einem großen Brunch, heißt es im „Express“. Das Management von Nazan Eckes wollte sich auf BILD.de-Anfrage nicht zu den Hochzeitsgerüchten äußern.
Seit 2008 sind die Moderatorin und der österreichische Künstler Julian Khol ein Paar. Kennengelernt haben Sie sich auf dem „Life Ball“ in Wien. Für ihn zog sie von Köln nach Düsseldorf, wo er an der Kunstakademie studierte.

*Für Nazan Eckeswäre die Ehe mit dem Künstler die zweite: Von 2000 bis 2007 war sie mit dem Werbeunternehmer Claus Eckes (44) verheiratet.*


*Bild.de
*
​


----------



## congo64 (15 Mai 2012)

Würde mich freuen - ist ein hübsches Paar


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2012)

er ist zu jung für sie


----------

